

SimpleForm 2.0 + Bootstrap: for you with love - carlosgaldino
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2012/02/simpleform-2-0-bootstrap-for-you-with-love/

======
brycethornton
I've grown to rely on simple_form over the past year or two. Version 2.0 has
been great so far! Really quick and easy way to generate nice looking forms.

------
thiago_pradi
Amazing Project!

